# Deckhand Needed for OF Day 7/27/13



## pilotcastillo (Nov 7, 2011)

Need a Deckhand for a offshore daytrip Sat 27th out of Galveston. Corporate owned 42 Convertable with 5 client noobs onboard for rig fishing. 7 am depart' 6 pm return. Easy trip. PM me or text 713-449-8733 Chris


----------



## Fowlerfantasy (Jun 30, 2013)

Pm sent.


----------



## MurDoc04 (May 26, 2011)

What charter?


----------



## pilotcastillo (Nov 7, 2011)

*Thanks, Spot Filled for this trip*

Thanks to all the guys that have contacted me. I have the spot filled for Sat the 27th. We fish often and need deck crew often and will keep your contact info handy for future trips.

Thanks Again CC


----------

